# 02390 - Control / Regulation for Ambience Lighting (E400)



## Vortec4800 (Nov 3, 2003)

Hello,

I installed a rain and light sensor in the mirror of my 09 GTI and an auto headlight switch. The rain sensor works, but I'm having issues getting the coming/leaving home working and the auto headlights working. When I pull for codes on the cent elect module, I get this:

02390 - Control / Regulation for Ambience Lighting (E400) 009 - Open or Short to Ground

Does anyone know what this actually is or what it's for? There is only one data wire that connects to the bus of the car for the rain and light sensor combined, and because the rain sensor is working I have to imagine the light sensor is communicating with the car too.


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Go back to 09, long code 
and:
Byte 02/bit 4: coming home mode via personalization - UNMARK (0)
Byte 23/bit 5: coming home logic MARK 

The idea is use C/L H with LS sensorn not by personalize.


----------



## Vortec4800 (Nov 3, 2003)

Spacewalker said:


> Go back to 09, long code
> and:
> Byte 02/bit 4: coming home mode via personalization - UNMARK (0)
> Byte 23/bit 5: coming home logic MARK
> ...


Unmarking the personalization fixed it for me, but keeping the logic unmarked (which I think is "old logic") actually works better, because you don't have to trigger the coming home lights manually every time. Either way fault is gone and everything works the way it should!


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I have a friend with an 05 Jetta, it has the RLS, so I modified the tick box for the Coming-Home logic to use the Rain Sensor instead of personalization, and it works as it should. But it throws this error code as well. Prior to this it would always come on when the car was unlocked, regardless if it was triggered or not.


----------



## Jose aguiar (10 mo ago)

A mi passat cc igual le salio averia 02390 y el (E 400) que puede ser o que rebisar


----------

